# Are they kidding me? 24 hours to start service?



## dochawk (Aug 1, 2002)

Are they out of their minds?

In what world is "up to 24 hours" to process and start service vaguely acceptable in the 21st century???

24 _minutes_ would be unacceptable, and 24 seconds sluggish.

And until it does that, the mini in the other room can't even start activating.

Just what controlled substance is in their pipe?

So now I have cut lines from my own service, and no way to connect until they get around to doing something that was routine 20 years ago . . .

hawk, who dropped direcTv just to get a tivo . . .


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You don't actually have to wait 24 hours. Once you have activated service on the Mini, force a connection to the TiVo servers on the host DVR, then restart it. The Mini should work after you do that.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Good thing you didn't attempt this on a Saturday evening like I did. Monday was a holiday... I waited until Tuesday.


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

It supposed to take that long to populate the grid. As far as I know it starts working right away. I'm not familiar with the minis though. 


Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

dochawk said:


> Are they out of their minds?
> 
> In what world is "up to 24 hours" to process and start service vaguely acceptable in the 21st century???
> 
> ...


I ordered my Pro and Mini from Tivo, both with lifetime service. I was told by Tivo CSR that lifetime service is activated around the time the units are shipped out so no wait time to activate. I was able to get my Pro and Mini working right away. The CSR also said if you sign up for monthly service, then you have to activate service after you receive your Tivo units. No idea how long service activation takes in this case.


----------



## dochawk (Aug 1, 2002)

OK, two forced contacts, yet another system update, two reboots, and the Roanio came up with channels after a couple of hours--but my account status still telss me that it's working on it, and to give it 24 hours..

There is no excuse for a system calling in and not getting infor from moments ago.

And with this done, I tried the mini again, but it's still failing. Maybe by morning.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dochawk said:


> OK, two forced contacts, yet another system update, two reboots, and the Roanio came up with channels after a couple of hours--but my account status still telss me that it's working on it, and to give it 24 hours..
> 
> There is no excuse for a system calling in and not getting infor from moments ago.
> 
> And with this done, I tried the mini again, but it's still failing. Maybe by morning.


You can also go into the Mini's settings and see if you can connect to the host DVR manually. If that doesn't work, you can try going through guided setup on the Mini again.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

dochawk said:


> OK, two forced contacts, yet another system update, two reboots, and the Roanio came up with channels after a couple of hours--but my account status still telss me that it's working on it, and to give it 24 hours..


Does it matter what it says on the website? If you connect after activation, it should work fine. The website in my experience is slow to update.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The website is based on their billing system... It either works or doesn't work, the website information is irrelevant.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I, too, was astounded that the instructions indicated up to 24 hours. Totally ridiculous in 2014. That being said, my initial call to tivo cs did not yield the direction to manually connect to the mother ship. A second call with another question is when a different rep told me to do that. At any rate, tivo could save much confusion and frustration if the system informed us to perform the connection (or if the system did it automatically).


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

dochawk said:


> OK, two forced contacts, yet another system update, two reboots, and the Roanio came up with channels after a couple of hours--but my account status still telss me that it's working on it, and to give it 24 hours..
> 
> There is no excuse for a system calling in and not getting infor from moments ago.
> 
> And with this done, I tried the mini again, but it's still failing. Maybe by morning.


Have you called Tivo billing to get them to activate you on their end?

Makes no sense to me either that one should have to wait more than a few minutes to activate and get going.


----------



## dochawk (Aug 1, 2002)

kokishin said:


> Have you called Tivo billing to get them to activate you on their end?
> 
> Makes no sense to me either that one should have to wait more than a few minutes to activate and get going.


I was about to call--but then after the second round it started working.

I don't know whether or not they would have still been open.

hawk


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

dochawk said:


> I was about to call--but then after the second round it started working.
> 
> I don't know whether or not they would have still been open.
> 
> hawk


Congrats and enjoy!


----------

